# So congratulations to the newest addition to the royal family!



## PhotonGuy (May 5, 2015)

Congratulations Kate & William on their new baby and on picking a name for her.

New British princess is named Charlotte Elizabeth Diana - CNN.com


----------



## Tez3 (May 5, 2015)

PhotonGuy said:


> Congratulations Kate & William on their new baby and on picking a name for her.
> 
> New British princess is named Charlotte Elizabeth Diana - CNN.com




'Kate and William'? sorry, it's their Royal Highnesses the Duke and Duchess of Cambridge, the baby is Princess Charlotte of Cambridge, fourth in line to the throne. 

Charlotte is Pippa Middleton's middle name.


----------



## Steve (May 5, 2015)

LOL.  This is America!  We only recognize one Duke, John Wayne, and one Duchess, the white cat from the Disney cartoon! 

But, congratulations to them.  The birth of happy, healthy babies is always a cause for celebration!


----------



## PhotonGuy (May 5, 2015)

Tez3 said:


> Charlotte is Pippa Middleton's middle name.


Also Emma Watson's middle name, the girl from Harry Potter.

And there's also Charlotte North Carolina FYI.


----------



## Tez3 (May 5, 2015)

PhotonGuy said:


> Also Emma Watson's middle name, the girl from Harry Potter.
> 
> And there's also Charlotte North Carolina FYI.




Haven't you noticed, Emma Watson's a woman now


----------



## Tez3 (May 5, 2015)

PhotonGuy said:


> Also Emma Watson's middle name, the girl from Harry Potter.
> 
> And there's also Charlotte North Carolina FYI.




Charlotte is named for a British queen and Carolina is named for Charles the First, British king.....


----------



## PhotonGuy (May 6, 2015)

Yes and according to General Cornwallis, the city of Charlotte was a hornet's nest.


----------



## Carol (May 6, 2015)

PhotonGuy said:


> Yes and according to General Cornwallis, the city of Charlotte was a hornet's nest.



So that's why the NBA team was named the Hornets!   Always wondered about that.


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 7, 2015)

Congratulations to their Royal Highnesses the Duke and Duchess of Cambridge on the birth of their daughter the Princess Charlotte


----------



## PhotonGuy (May 11, 2015)

Carol said:


> So that's why the NBA team was named the Hornets!   Always wondered about that.



Yes, that's why they were named that, although they haven't been in NC for years.


----------



## Transk53 (May 12, 2015)

There was a British queen named Charlotte. Learn something every day.


----------



## Tez3 (May 12, 2015)

Transk53 said:


> There was a British queen named Charlotte. Learn something every day.



Charlotte of Mecklenburg-Strelitz


----------



## Transk53 (May 12, 2015)

Tez3 said:


> Charlotte of Mecklenburg-Strelitz



Ah German, makes sense now.


----------



## PhotonGuy (May 12, 2015)

Transk53 said:


> There was a British queen named Charlotte. Learn something every day.



Yes and she was married to King George III.


----------



## Dinkydoo (May 12, 2015)

There's a new royal baby? I did wonder what all the fuss was about on my FaceBook timeline the other day. 

I hope we're getting another public holiday


----------



## Carol (May 12, 2015)

PhotonGuy said:


> Yes, that's why they were named that, although they haven't been in NC for years.



They are in NC again.  
Or more accurately -- Charlotte's current NBA team is once again called the Hornets.
Charlotte Hornets Charlotte Hornets Team News


----------



## Transk53 (May 12, 2015)

PhotonGuy said:


> Yes and she was married to King George III.



Oh bugger, I thought the story in the linkage said Darth Vader


----------



## Transk53 (May 12, 2015)

Dinkydoo said:


> There's a new royal baby? I did wonder what all the fuss was about on my FaceBook timeline the other day.
> 
> I hope we're getting another public holiday



Hopefully they could make it a Friday


----------



## PhotonGuy (May 16, 2015)

Transk53 said:


> Oh bugger, I thought the story in the linkage said Darth Vader


Naw, Darth Vader is way before our time.


----------

